# apple pie



## marla (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi Im new to this site.Im looking for a apple pie wine recipe.


----------



## petes (Nov 21, 2008)

....new to this site. There are recipes out there - if you use other sites reckon you'd find one without too much hassle. (Don't want to get offside by naming sources )


----------



## cpfan (Nov 22, 2008)

Here is a link to a recipe for canned apple wine.

http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/request179.asp

Not sure if it's what you want, but it's the closest I found.

Steve


----------

